# Arborist schools in CT. or Western Mass.



## TravisL (May 16, 2009)

Hello, This is my first post, and let me say it seems like a great site! Ive cut firewood, and have been an orchard land keeper for years as a method for extra cash. Due to the slow times with my "regular" job I have been blessed to get to spend more time with the trees! Im looking for a night school in ct. or western mass. as an aid to study for my arborists license. does anyone have any tips?


----------



## Tree Pig (May 16, 2009)

I believe Umass Amherst has one


----------



## tree md (May 16, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I believe Umass Amherst has one



One of my best friends in HS graduated from UMASS Amherst. We used to go visit him on the weekends. Talk about a wild campus. I never will forget the first time I saw someone "spider walk" along the walls down the hall at roof level during a dorm party...

Good luck with your studies.


----------



## TreeChickee (May 18, 2009)

Stockbridge School of Agriculture.
They have a great arboriculture program! It's not a night school, but you should definitely check it out anyway, and they can probably suggest something for you. 

http://www.umass.edu/stockbridge/arboriculture/


----------



## TravisL (May 18, 2009)

thanks maybe they could suggest something ill definitely give them a call


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 18, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I believe Umass Amherst has one



thats the one i think paul smith up state ny to tom trees


----------

